# king pigeons released in Santa Clara CA. Injured, need help!



## Jaclyn J (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum so please bear with me. 

There are domestic white king pigeons being released near a church in Santa Clara, CA (near San Jose). Three have already been attacked by a hawk. We took one in last week and the veterinarian was able to treat her and find her a foster home. We found 5 more yesterday. Two appear to be injured, one is limping and the other is missing feathers on her head and neck. They both took a huge hit from a hawk.  We can only afford to take one in to be seen for the initial visit ($70). We don't have the space or funds to take care of these poor guys. I am hoping a rescue has room to take some or could help with medical costs. 

I have contacted wildlife rescue, and was told they can not take these birds since they are not wild. 

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you
Jaclyn 

THank you!
Jaclyn


----------



## Jaclyn J (Oct 12, 2010)

Update: I found a veterinarian that will treat the injured birds for free! they will be seen tomorrow! 
I still need fosters and/or homes for these guys though. They need a safe place to go.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you so much Jaclyn, they won't be alive now if you were not helping these little birds, let me try to contact some people that can probably find foster homes, I can't take any bird right now, but let me see what we can do here, we have great people that help King pigeons here.

Ivette


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

where are you located? you might be to far though?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

cOULD SOMEBODY EXPLAIN TO ME A LITTLE BIT ABOUT KING PIGEONS.WHAT ARE THEY BRED FOR AND WHY IS IT AN ISSUE WHEN THEY ARE RELEASED.ARE THEY FOR SHOW ONLY?sEEN ALOT WRITTEN ON THEM ON THIS SITE.mANY THANKS.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

they have a sad history of why there are so many out there. someone will tell you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent work Jaclyn !! Those birds would not have lasted another 24 hours.
I am curious...what vet was willing to do that ? That was very good of them !

Member Elizabethy runs Mickacoo, a King rescue organization in the Bay Area. I have PM'ed you her information. 

www.rescuereport.org

Jeff ~ Kings were bred to be food birds, pure and simple. They are large and their proportions are awkward; heavy in the breast. Also they have lost any remnants of Feral wits about them.

They are awkward fliers and one of the least likely breeds to have a chance at surviving in the Feral world.

Idiots oftentimes use them for 'events', when they are either too stupid or too cheap to actually hire a Homing Pigeon provider. They just want some white doves for their weeding or whatever....so they go to a butcher and buy a bunch for cheap, then release them. Sometimes they fly a bit, sometimes they end up in a lake or fountain or other body of water and drown....sometimes they head right into traffic. 
Oftentimes they will not even fly away...in which case someone from the 'party' then rounds them up and abandons them in a nearby park. Makes my blood boil....happens all the time.

Jaclyn, Elizabeth should be able to help you out. Keep us posted and thanks for caring !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaye said:


> Excellent work Jaclyn !! Those birds would not have lasted another 24 hours.
> I am curious...what vet was willing to do that ? That was very good of them !
> 
> Member Elizabethy runs Mickacoo, a King rescue organization in the Bay Area. I have PM'ed you her information.
> ...


You are too kind in your description of the kind of person that does this.Makes my blood boil too.


----------



## Jaclyn J (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Elizabeth from Mkacoo rescue was kind enough to take the injured bird in from last week. For the Birds clinic helped with connecting us. And Elizabeth has been so helpful in directing me to this forum and to the clinic in Oakland who will treat the birds at no cost. I don't believe she has any room to take in these 5 at the moment. 

Turns out I will have to wait till Thursday to drive to Oakland, but the birds seems to be doing alright for now. I am located in San Jose, but am pretty much willing to drive anywhere if I can afford it. Someone in southern California said he could take the birds, but that is too far. 

King pigeons are not wild. They have been domesticated for generations and have virtually no survival skills. I've been reading that they are great pets and have a lot of personality. I can already see their little personalities coming out, even though they are still unsure about us. 

Thanks again for all your advice and help. If anyone knows of a rescue that has any room, please let me know.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Excellent work Jaclyn !! Those birds would not have lasted another 24 hours.
> I am curious...what vet was willing to do that ? That was very good of them !
> 
> Member Elizabethy runs Mickacoo, a King rescue organization in the Bay Area. I have PM'ed you her information.
> ...


Man that is awful .How do these morons live with thereselves?I kind of wished i hadnt asked now.Thanks for taking time to explain though.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jeff houghton said:


> Man that is awful .How do these morons live with thereselves?I kind of wished i hadnt asked now.Thanks for taking time to explain though.


They are sweet birds. I adopted one, "Walter", that was found wandering in Massachusetts. He's OVER 400 grams and when he walks around the loft the other birds just "step back" and give him all the space he wants. He's the size of a small ROUND chicken 
These people that release them are cruel idiots


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, they actually make EXCELLENT companion birds. I always say they are like having a dog with wings.

Very personable, and they are sponges for affection.....


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Wish you were closer, I wouldn't mind a pair.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*MickaCoo is full up with more than 60 foster pij & doves*

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue is full up with more than 60 foster pij & doves and we're helping Jaclyn as much as we can but others need to get involved (which is why I sent her here). 

I have never had the pleasure of flying pigeons for fun or sport. I've never had the opportunity to allow one of my pairs to keep and hatch the eggs that are so profoundly important to them.

All I do is rescue unwanted and abandoned and homeless pigeons and doves as fast as I and the small crew of MickaCoo volunteers can and we can't keep up. We've taken in 6 at-risk-of-euthanasia pigeons this week.

We've placed more than 300 in great homes in the past 3 years but, until more pigeon lovers get involved with rescue, there will not be enough people to do all that needs doing.

I have a wish- I wish that every pigeon lover would devote 10% of their resources- their space and time and feed and vet costs to helping birds in need and to inspiring a "we take care of our own" (and I don't mean by culling the unwanted) sense of loyalty to these birds that give us all so much pleasure.

I know many of you who will read this are devoting more than 10% of your pigeon care to rescues. Many of you are devoting 110%. *Thank you.*

If you're not, please get involved. You don't have to rescue kings- help unwanted racers of which there are plenty or unreleasable ferals or the many lost homers and rollers and and and.

Please help.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

if there is anyone near visalia who needs to give away their birds let me know i can take some.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*UPDATE on The Our Lady of Peace pigeons dumped in Santa Clara*

Hello-

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue has taken in 13 of the pigeons dumped at Our Lady of Peace Church in Santa Clara and yes- we were already full! 

Please be so kind as to check their stories at www.RescueReport.org and please share this link throughout your network.

We are REALLY, REALLY stretched thin and need support. We need donations to help pay vet bills, we need foster homes and we need adopters.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i would if you were in visalia


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

yvannava said:


> i would if you were in visalia



Hello, yvannava-

MickaCoo has placed pigeons in wonderful, forever homes throughout CA as well as in AZ, CO, GA, IN, WI, OH, CT, NY... 

If you want to help, Visalia is not too far away. Please email me at [email protected] for the adoption application and/or you can make a donation towards their vet bills by visiting this link. 

Thank you!


----------

